# Trunk release switch Part Number request



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi
Can someone perhaps let me know what the part number is of the switch that sits on the driver's side center pillar.
There are two, one for the alarm and one to pop the trunk. I need the trunk release button. Mine somehow got wacked by the door and no is no more... Apparently this is not covered by the CPO. I looked in ETKA and found this # 4B0 959 831 A (black 5PR), but nobody seems to sell it? Before I go to the dealership I figured I would see if anyone's come across this.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Trunk release switch Part Number request (Massboykie)*

Update... if anyone is interested...
I pulled the switch out and the part number from ETKA is correct. 4B0 959 831 A (5PR) (black)
Nobody seems to stock these so I guess I'll get it from the dealer.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

any info is good info!!! thanks


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

I had to replace mine too. The switch cover that you press in and out broke (cheap Asian plastic!!). 
Only place to source the switch is from the dealer. $50 or so, which really isn't that bad, considering it IS an Audi after all.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (1FLiGLi)*

Well that's not that bad no. I thought it was more, as I got a quote from a dismantler for $35. Rather spend the extra $15 and if it brakes in a year I can return it (I think)
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

If anyone needs the # for the alarm switch(next to trunk release), it is 4B0 962 109 A 5PR(black) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (thestryker)*

Quick update....
...my switch was still working fine, although the button face was no longer staying inside the outer housing.... 
...and me being a cheap bastard.... I had an idea...
I figured if I cut the spring a little shorter so the button face would be flush with the outer switch housing, the switch will still work and look fine. The only trouble was that the button face could potentially fall out of the housing again.... mmm... what to do... a little bit of Silicone on the top and botton of the spring, took care of that.... Switch works like a charm and cost me about 1c worth of Silicone... oh and the beer I had while I came up with the idea.... LOL!








Maybe someone else would find this handy. Again the switch was working fine so that helped.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

